# Rosebush Slate Quarry, Pembrokeshire- Feb 2012



## Landsker (Feb 18, 2012)

Finally got round to getting some half decent photos of the underground workings in the quarry, mind you climbing up the side of a quarry in chest waders wasn't fun at all!

History

These quarries form a group of four substantial workings on the western slope of a spur to the south-west of Foelcwmcerwyn, immediately north of Rosebush village, at NGR SN079301. They comprise two quarries, Bellstone to the north and Rosebush to the south, each originally having their own dressing floors and tramway systems. Within each quarry there are two major working areas, and a number of small trials; and each of the major workings exhibits a different stage of development.
Of the two quarries, Bellstone was the first to be opened up. Originally known as the Prescelly Quarry it was first worked in December 1825. By 1840 it had expanded to such an extent that it was necessary to divert the track, running north below the quarries to Bwlch Pennant, which was being overrun by the spoilheaps. Working continued intermittently to the 1860s when the name Bellstone was first used, and on a more intensive level through the 1870s and 80s when it had the benefit of the railway built to serve the Rosebush Quarry. The last company to work Bellstone was dissolved in 1891.

Rosebush Quarry had commenced operating by 1842 and was developed extensively from the 1860s onwards. The lessee of the quarry was instrumental in the construction of the railway from Clynderwen, through Maenclochog, to the site in the 1870s; and the working peak probably came in the years immediately after its opening in 1876. The development of the settlement of Rosebush, with its terrace of cottages and manager's house, also dates from this period. Intermittent working then followed through to the end of the century. The railway subsequently became part of the North Pembrokeshire line to Fishguard, and the railway buildings remained in use for a number of years after the closure of the quarry.


1, This tunnel would have carried the slate out of the quarry and onto the main line.





2, The collapse





3, The flooded Working entrance





4 Halfway





5 end of the line, original rails run the whole length of the working





6 Moi





7 one of the quarries, popular with swimmers in the summer





Not bad for an easy Saturday afternoon explore, there are more tunnels and workings but most have been covered up by landslides.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 18, 2012)

Great! quality pics, reminds me of the lead mines and the time I spent in waders sloshing around.


----------



## chizyramone (Feb 18, 2012)

Yet again walsh, nice report.

I have to say though, I have done many things up the mountains (even done the swimming in the quarry) but I've never been up there in chest waders!!! You is the daddy  nice one


----------



## Landsker (Feb 18, 2012)

chizyramone said:


> Yet again walsh, nice report.
> 
> I have to say though, I have done many things up the mountains (even done the swimming in the quarry) but I've never been up there in chest waders!!! You is the daddy  nice one



Ta muchly, It did feel a bit strange!


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks - been to the place loads of times but never managed to find that entrance - only lots of collapsed ones. Whole place has a spooky feel to it.


----------



## chizyramone (Feb 19, 2012)

walsh said:


> Ta muchly, It did feel a bit strange!



But quite liberating, I would imagine


----------



## Krypton (Feb 19, 2012)

great effort mate - it looks really dangerous at the beginning!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 19, 2012)

Slate quarries! Always that lovely petrol blue water! I have dived one over a hundred feet deep up in the Lakes... Not sure I'd fancy that tunnel looking at the roof spars though!


----------



## bonniemcprice (Feb 19, 2012)

Well done! Very brave!


----------



## vdubber67 (Feb 20, 2012)

Lovely shots. Think I've mountain-biked past there!


----------

